# sauvegarde sur mini disk externe



## issabelle (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je désire racheter un mini disque de sauvegarde externe pour mon powerbook G4, que me conseillez-vous ? (mon vieux iomega n' est + reconnu par mon mac, malgré moult manoeuvres...)
Merci bien
Issabelle


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2010)

C'est quoi un "mini disque ?
Un 2,5" Usb par exemple ? Là les moins chers sont à 69&#8364;, et en couleurs, attention !


----------



## Mac3160 (14 Octobre 2010)

bonsoir

j'ai opté pour une solution personnalisée boitier et disque de mon choix (deux premiers liens ).
Une autre possibilité est un boitier complet ( troisième lien).

Le  boitier est en alu, pas de ventilateur donc silencieux. Le vaste choix  de connecteurs permet de l'utiliser sur différents machines. Firewire et  usb sont auto alimentés donc pas besoin d'alimentation externe. Je suis  satisfait de cette solution. Le montage du disque à l'intérieur du  boitier est enfantin. J'ai pris un 7200t/mn pour en faire un disque de  démarrage externe. Sinon pour juste de la sauvegarde un 5400 t/mn est  suffisant.


boitier

disque

ensemble


----------



## issabelle (15 Octobre 2010)

ok, en couleur, génial, mais tu peux pas m' en citer un ?


----------



## Invité (15 Octobre 2010)

Ben clique sur le lien dans mon post
"2,5 Usb" en bleu ensuite ru clique sur "format" "2,5" et "filtrer"


----------



## Littlebrain (20 Octobre 2010)

Salut les mac users...

J'ai moi même opté pour un disque dur externe "soit disant" auto-alimenté (LaCie petit - 320Go de stockage dans un design... de chez LaCie pour 60 chez CDiscount).
Jusque là c'est parfait, il est monté sans problèmes sur mon iMac (Intel) au bureau... mais à la maison mon PBG4 (alu) ne veut pas en entendre parler, le disque s'alimente juste assez pour émettre un "bip" répétitif.

Ma question est la suivante (et là je suis désolé à l'avance si la question a déjà été posée, j'ai vu ce topic et plongé dedans à pieds joints sans chercher plus que ça, je l'avoue) : Est-il normal que les ports USB 2 de mon PBG4 ne soient pas suffisants pour alimenter le petit père (sachant que j'ai testé le cable USB en "Y" sans résultat).

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Mac3160 (20 Octobre 2010)

bonjour

j'utilise mon DD sur un ibook g4 ( processeur PPC), qui vient d'être déclaré obsolète par APPLE, et il est bien autoalimenté sur l'USB et le FIREWIRE. Je serai donc tenté de répondre non.


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2010)

Mac3160 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'utilise mon DD sur un ibook g4 ( processeur PPC), qui vient d'être déclaré obsolète par APPLE, et il est bien autoalimenté sur l'USB et le FIREWIRE. Je serai donc tenté de répondre non.



Je dirais, pas normal ! 
Avec mes G4-G3 (MacMini, iBook G4, iBook G3, iMac G3) :
J'ai plusieurs 2,5" auto-alimentés 250 et 500Go en Ide (Pata) et Sata et ça fonctionne très bien.
Mais uniquement avec des câble Y ou double câble, alim et données.


----------

